# Signature Sizes: PLEASE READ!!!!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.



SO! please try to follow these guidelines , and for now these are just that, guidelines



1. try to keep sig pics to 600 pixels wide or less (all pics combined)

2. try to keep sig pics to 300 pixels tall or less (all pics combined)

3. try to limit your sig to 3 pics max

4. try to limit your tickers to 2 or less (maybe 3 if you dont have large pics)

5. animated sig pics are ok but please try to reduce them so they load fast

6. try to keep it at 1 animated pic per sig

7. no links to your store unless you are a paid vendor

8. please only use font size 4 or below in additional text



this will help users from having to scroll left to right and will help with load times of the page for those on dial up, also if you dont care about seeing the sigs you can turn them off in your userCP



Please do not get upset if I resize the pic myself, generaly i will try to ask but if its very large I may do it to help other users from having to scroll, also sometimes a user may not sign on in a few days, read my PM or dont use the email address they signed up with



any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread





thanks everyone,

Joe


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Joe,



I'm one to always follow the rules, but I have no idea how to do any of the stuff in your instructions. I'm still amazed that I figured out how to post a pic.







If mine is wrong, feel free to fix it.



Thanks,

Nonny


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Nonny said exactly what i wanted to. I had _a lot_ of help making my signature, Dr. Jaimie made it and others helped me to post it. I really have no idea what its dimensions are, so if I need to make changes just let me know and I will get my computer literate buddies to help me. Thanks!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Joe! I have DSL- so I am high speed enough, but at times it's still annoying to have to scroll a half page down just to get past someone's signature to the next post.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*OK JOE! LOL!*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on that, too! [attachment=15559:attachment] Uh oh... I hope mine isn't too large.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Joe! I have found the signatures getting very large. I would personally be even stricter with the rules.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The only thing I know about pixels is that my camera has mega ones, and someone on this forum has a puppy named Pixel. If I am doing wrong, feel free to make me better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The ones that are really annoying are when you have to scroll from left to right. I have a 17" monitor, I wonder how annoying it is for those with 15" monitors.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> The ones that are really annoying are when you have to scroll from left to right. I have a 17" monitor, I wonder how annoying it is for those with 15" monitors.[/B]


haha, really, REALLY annoying LOL. in some cases, no matter how much i "stretch" the window, i can't read it all, and end up having to cut and paste into a blank document to even read it. and sometimes, it's cut off and i cant even get to the "reply" button. ultra long signatures make me want to not even read the rest of the thread, and i hate that.








i have always loved charmaine's signatures, they've always been just "the right size". and they're pretty







LOL
the brief time i had a sig photo...i ended up taking it off b/c i thought it was just too big









just my prefs, i guess.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's the thing, for me at least, if the siggies are awfully large and active they detract from the actual post or reply--especially if one is posting photo's.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, the siggies are getting out of control again. Many times it's not fair to the Original Poster, as many will not finish reading the thread if another poster has replied with a siggy so HUGE, that you have to scroll from left to right throughout the entire thread.

I've also noticed, instead of a siggy, some posters are attaching huge pics directly into their replies. If you quote that reply, then the huge pic shows up on your quote. If someone quotes your quote to that reply, the pic continues to show up. It's hard to find the replys through all of the huge pics and siggies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yep, the siggies are getting out of control again. Many times it's not fair to the Original Poster, as many will not finish reading the thread if another poster has replied with a siggy so HUGE, that you have to scroll from left to right throughout the entire thread.
> 
> I've also noticed, instead of a siggy, some posters are attaching huge pics directly into their replies. If you quote that reply, then the huge pic shows up on your quote. If someone quotes your quote to that reply, the pic continues to show up. It's hard to find the replys through all of the huge pics and siggies.[/B]


I know what you mean, Debbie!! [attachment=18142:attachment]

You can remove the picture from your reply by just deleting the link or the attachment ID from the quoted area.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope I dont have to much in my siggy?


ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I hope I dont have to much in my siggy?
> 
> 
> ANDREA~
> ...


no, andrea, your siggy's fine.









i love your siggy because it looks like nemo's trying to give me a kiss!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mine was of size...but i still thought it was too big so i shrunk it...hope it is ok for everyone


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> mine was of size...but i still thought it was too big so i shrunk it...hope it is ok for everyone[/B]


You shrunk it so much, I can't see it









Okay, now I see it


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is mine too large? 600 pixels is very large when I figure it in PSP. The standard signature size is

usually 350 x 350 pixels.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is mine too large? 600 pixels is very large when I figure it in PSP. The standard signature size is
> 
> usually 350 x 350 pixels.[/B]


Yours is only 166 x 391... It doesn't look too large to me! I love that siggy so much!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is actually trying to kiss MINI









Thanks Carrie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Joe's asking for 600 X 600, but I'm thinking that is too big. Maybe 700 total?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok Debbie, explain this to me please. You are saying 700 total. My siggy is 300 x 300. So what's my total, 90000?







I know that can't be right, so please straighten me out here. Do you guys think my siggy is too large? I have no problem making it smaller.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Ok Debbie, explain this to me please. You are saying 700 total. My siggy is 300 x 300. So what's my total, 90000?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, Robin . Your sig is a very good size. I am thinking of making all mine more along the 300 to 350 size.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok Debbie, explain this to me please. You are saying 700 total. My siggy is 300 x 300. So what's my total, 90000?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Your siggy is PERFECT!!! I meant 700 combined dimensions. That probably doesn't make any sense, does it?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Mine fits! lol


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317189
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh, so you mean adding the two, I was multiplying.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ok Debbie, explain this to me please. You are saying 700 total. My siggy is 300 x 300. So what's my total, 90000?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robin, your siggy is a perfect size.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I love how this forum doesn't limit siggies that much, it's great! I'm wondering though...is my sig ok?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> I love how this forum doesn't limit siggies that much, it's great! I'm wondering though...is my sig ok?[/B]


 

I think your siggy is great!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! The siggy is fine... looks cute...!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Joe's asking for 600 X 600, but I'm thinking that is too big. Maybe 700 total?[/B]



hmmm, where did i come up with 600 x 600







i would like to see them no more than 600 wide X 300 tall preferrably, but this as my initial post are "guidelines" , hoping members police themselves, but i may have to implement stronger rules


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317183
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Yes!! 600 wide and 300 tall. Less scrolling to the next post









I love seeing the pics of all the babies, but, as I've said, it's not fair to the OP when the entire thread is nothing but HUGE pics in siggies. That's what the "Post Pictures" area is for.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i think a good size/shape for them is similar to the ones used by charmypoo, 3maltmom, brit's new one (love it!), etc. the longer horizontal ones.









it's the ones where i get a bigger-than-lifesize pic of a (needless to say beautiful!) malt's face that takes up an entire screen and i have to scroll down 3-4 times to get thru someone's entire signature. those are the ones that make me give up on threads LOL. i hate to read the board as a guest and miss out on pics, too!

the buttercup has no signature pic, lol, she and i dont want to cause others to skip threads






























my two cents. on sale today for the low low price of free!
ann marie and the "someone get her some chocolate!" buttercup


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you!! Some people on another forum was complaining that it took too long for them to load, so I took it down.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

If mine needs fixing please feel free to do so.
Deborah


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I would really like to make mine smaller but Lady Montava was sweet enough to make it for me and I don't know how to "shrink" it..Joe please feel free to do so if you have time. Thx.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I made mine smaller, sorry if it was to big and was a pain.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

None of the pics are a pain to me.
It's just that now I will definitly have to put my glasses on.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I made mine smaller, sorry if it was to big and was a pain.[/B]










How can that be a pain, they are adorable!! Dont
worry about it!!
Your siggy is great. I am going to scale mine down too.
I don't think mine is that big, or maybe I need glasses!!








ANDREA~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For those who don't like a lot of scrolling, one thing that will help is to not have so much space within a post... like double lines between paragraphs and lots of space at the end of a post before the siggy starts and lots of space between the quoted area and the post. Getting rid of extra white space will help, too, I think.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Samulette, your siggie is wonderful now! You're the best. Thank you for understanding. And you didn't do anything wrong, really.

Of course all the dogs and siggies are great to see it's just as others have said, it IS after all a signature, our identity in a sense, our closing and it's so much more effective when they're in balance, a sign off instead of looking like an entire post.

I'm going to resize mine too later--it's really too large and I think it's boring after a while, same image, too big like it is.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I better learn how to make small siggys before Sprout gets here!! I think my ticker is small enough though. 

What kind of programs do you guys and gals use to make the cool siggys?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay I took out my ticker







then I realized that has nothing to do with the siggy size!!















my mind is always working backwards~~~instead of forward!!


ANDREA~


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey I just thought







of something what about the poor people who have more than one or two dogs, you know like having five or 6








we wanna show off. 600 wide X 300 is squeezing my poor pups lol. All joking aside if in the future anyone has a problem with anything I do here PLEASE







let me know so I can fix it.
This is a great site with great people and I want to be a good member


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hey I just thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your siggy is only 450x299 so you're A-OK!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay mine is smaller now!
ANDREA~ 319 x 299


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> Okay mine is smaller now!
> ANDREA~ 319 x 299[/B]


 

Looks great Andrea!














But I have a question. You see how I quoted you, Andrea? Why is there so much space between the quote and what I am posting? I see others quote and there isn't that much space between the quote and the new post.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

is mine ok.. I had help making it.. So I have no idea. I hope it's ok .. if not you can adjust it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh lord Robin, you are asking the wrong person, me









LOL, I have no clue as to why! Maybe someone else does?

ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Okay mine is smaller now!
> ANDREA~ 319 x 299[/B]


Just testing to see if it's Andrea or Robin


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's me Deb, I think I'm hitting the enter bar too many times!! Duh! Never thought about that! We'll see with this post!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious now, this is a test.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This is the other part of my test. lol Can you see the difference Robin? It's all about where you start to type, right under the quote or down further. I hope this is what you were talking about.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317595
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This is the other part of my test. lol [/B][/QUOTE] 

Are you making fun of me Brenda?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317595
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This is the other part of my test. lol Can you see the difference Robin? It's all about where you start to type. right under the quote or down further. I hope this is what you were talking about.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Mystery solved
















Can we help you with anything else Robin









Love ya toots


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317613
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious now, this is a test.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This is the other part of my test. lol [/B][/QUOTE] 

Are you making fun of me Brenda?








[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes.....







and












































NO!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

And now for something completely different....

scroll
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|

keep going


can you see the secret message?


You missed the hidden message, scroll back up.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> And now for something completely different....
> 
> scroll
> |
> ...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> And now for something completely different....
> 
> scroll
> |
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I didn't know what the heck you were talking about. So I turned the lights out and was able to see it. I must say I look like an idiot working in the dark. I hope no one comes in


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

FOR ROBIN


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> So I turned the lights out and was able to see it. I must say I look like an idiot working in the dark. I hope no one comes in[/B]


Don't worry. They can't see you in the dark. You do whatever you want


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> FOR ROBIN[/B]


 

Why for me?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317689
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are all going to be in big trouble because



















I'm telling Joe that you are picking on me!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> i think a good size/shape for them is similar to the ones used by charmypoo, 3maltmom, brit's new one (love it!), etc. the longer horizontal ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree- I found that shape the easiest to see, and the nicest looking.

P.S. I don't know what y'all have been drinking














but ----


what does a girl have to do to get some!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, fixed mine, made it smaller...is it still too big?

Marie & the boys


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I think the longer, skinnier ones are the most pleasing to the eye, and less intrusive to the post. It wouldn't work with one malt though. Unless you had a Wiener Malt









How did you know I was drinking? Is it because I'm using Billy as my Guide Dog


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

So I see we were all busy at work today....way to go girls


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> So I see we were all busy at work today....way to go girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I know, I've been in quite the goofy mood today. 

I miss you Suz!! Here's one for you























It's getting freezing in here


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

You all have such cute siggies. I would love to have a new one of Bella but I suck to be honest s she doesn't have one.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

*coughbumpcough*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> *coughbumpcough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subtle, Deanna....actually, I was trying to figure out a diplomatic way to do the same thing - love your post!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=335821
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Yep, many of the siggies are out of control. Way too HUGE. Joe may have to figure out a "not to exceed" rule. I find some of the siggies very intrusive to the threads. As I've said, that's what the "post pictures" section is for


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336076
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - some of the sig pictures are huge! It was very easy to scale down my sig, and if I could do it, anyone can.







It would be a shame for Joe to have to do the work involved in creating a rule to limit the sizes. But it may come to that.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Yep, many of the siggies are out of control. Way too HUGE. Joe may have to figure out a "not to exceed" rule. I find some of the siggies very intrusive to the threads. As I've said, that's what the "post pictures" section is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i get to a point in a thread where a signature takes up an entire screen (i have a measly 15" monitor), then i tend to stop reading the thread all together. or i skip what that person says. or in some cases, unfortunately, i have used the "ignore" button because....i find it ridiculous that a 2-screen-tall signature will follow a post that includes nothing more than "LOL!" ...KWIM?







and like the others have said.. joe has already NICELY asked us to scale them down. not everyone has a nice 20" monitor. just sayin'....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!! I've done the same thing, and it's not fair to the original poster. Especially if someone replies with a siggie so enormous, you now have to scroll from left to right throughout the ENTIRE thread


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=335821
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I better learn to resize pics before Sprout gets home ... LOL ...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as I dont actually read a whole lot of the posts and miss alot of the signatures feel free to PM (you'll remain anonymous) me with the username of anyone you think is way to big and then i can take a look at them


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is mine to big? and how to I shrink it?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love looking at them all big or small....
ANDREA~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I love looking at them all big or small....
> ANDREA~[/B]


 

Yep,me too, Andrea.







Well, not humongous, but you know what I mean.











Sue


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Scrolling down, most people seem to do anyway, it's the side to side scrolling that seems more bothersome to me, at least. Plus I am working from a 13 inch screen.











Yes I got Joe's PM, sorry to have offended whoever I did.



Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Scrolling down, most people seem to do anyway, it's the side to side scrolling that seems more bothersome to me, at least. Plus I am working from a 13 inch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melanie ~ I don't remember your sig before, but the one now is HUGE


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337473
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So you don't scroll downward? Is is small enough now? Sorry to have bothered you.









Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337403
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yup I know what u mean!!!








ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337541
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I scroll down. I would rather not "scroll" a mile down, to get to the next post, but hey, whatever









And no, I did not "alert" Joe. I have NO idea what your siggie was before ~ LOL

I simply commented on your new one, and it was HUGE. Nothing more, nothing less.

How could something, I wasn't even aware of, bother me??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just wondering if everyone has a scroll wheel on their mouse? That makes scrolling down so easy that it is hardly noticeable that a siggy is large. Not just for SM, but the scroll wheel is wonderful in general!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Just wondering if everyone has a scroll wheel on their mouse? That makes scrolling down so easy that it is hardly noticeable that a siggy is large. Not just for SM, but the scroll wheel is wonderful in general!![/B]










I have one (A WHEEL) and I really dont mind anyones siggy. I know that Joe needs to make space so it is necessary, but if it wasn't for that I have no problem with people's siggy size. I feel like people want to express themselves and I think that is great. Of course we all feel different, but it only takes me a minute to WHEEL or SCROLL down to the next reply, its not a big deal..
ANDREA~

Thanks for bringing that up, I didnt think of my wheel


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just wondering if everyone has a scroll wheel on their mouse? That makes scrolling down so easy that it is hardly noticeable that a siggy is large. Not just for SM, but the scroll wheel is wonderful in general!![/B]


I love my scroll wheel at work. Saves a lot of time!







Hotty's Mac has no scroll wheel, no mouse, no right-click button on the touch pad ... I feel like a stranger in a foreign land!!!
















So ... doesn't it kind of seem like, because of the way this discussion is going, we should either have a SET and imposed size limit on siggys or just leave it alone? We have to scroll down either way, so I don't mind big or small siggys. 

If it's a matter of actual disk space on the website, then let's just have a size limit. But if it's a matter of people getting annoyed by siggys ... look back at Joe's original post which says you can turn them off if you don't want to see them!!!







Problem solved!









Seriously .... there are so many real things to worry about in life .... I just don't see why this needs to turn into something people get offended over!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wasn't going to post to this but..here goes anyway. Not all of us have high speed access and yes, it can take some time to load a huge siggy - however, I believe Joe did state a certain size limit. I was guilty of larger sigs until Joe asked us to watch it. Frankly, the smaller ones work just as well as a HUGE one.

Maybe changing them more often will give some the creative outlet they need. I know I change mine fairly often for the fun of it.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm right there with you Brit...we don't have high speed either. Can you believe DSL isn't available in our area? And the cable hasn't been upgraded yet, so that's a waste of $$ right now. You would think we lived in Siberia instead of NJ!!! I love seeing all the beautiful siggies, but I find that I don't wait for them to load if they are too large. Isn't having them seen the point, afterall? I respectfully request that people keep them smaller, because I want to be able to enjoy them too!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Just wondering if everyone has a scroll wheel on their mouse? That makes scrolling down so easy that it is hardly noticeable that a siggy is large. Not just for SM, but the scroll wheel is wonderful in general!![/B]


i gots me a mac! we dont have crazy things like that LOL. but we gots us some preeeeeetty 'puters!

lol since this has turned into such a crisis for some people, i'm just going to forgo the signature option and choose not to have them load. unfortunate, but whatever. if i want pics, i'll just go to the "picture post" threads LOL

ann marie and the "but you have ME to look at up close and in PERSON!" buttercup, who always puts things into perspective.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have no idea how to make my sig smaller - if you could do it I would really appreciate it since I think its too big. Thanks.
Wendy




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280893
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh never mind it looks like you already did that.... Thanks!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just a reminder of the original thread, I have seen many sigs lately that are too large, I'll be changing them or contacting some of you to change them soon...



> I know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Joe I had not seen this thread before now. Thank you for bringing it back up. I was guilty of having a larger one but mainly due to the fact that I had just lost my Ezekiel. But he would understand why mommy does not have it there. And I have fixed it. Sorry that I was not abiding by the rules.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: I think my size is ok!! :biggrin: Right :huh:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Andrea, your size is perfect ........ I may have missed something here, but who is Nemo driving around? Who are those lovely fluffs in the back-seat of Nemo's yellow cab??


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea, your size is perfect ........ I may have missed something here, but who is Nemo driving around? Who are those lovely fluffs in the back-seat of Nemo's yellow cab??[/B]


 :biggrin: LOL
Those are his friends, Leo and Boots and Missy, I think that's Missy?????????
I don't know , all I know is there was no room for me in there :w00t:

Oops, thats Robin's Teddy in the back seat :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561679
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Glad to see your darling little boy looking after his mummy - not!! LOL!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561679
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute is that???? I had noticed the driver, but had not paid attention to the passengers. VERY CREATIVE!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww ! Thank you! :biggrin: I made it all by myself!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Is my sig too big? I would not mind at all if it shrunk, I wanted it smaller anyway, just don't know how to do it.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561708
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute is that???? I had noticed the driver, but had not paid attention to the passengers. VERY CREATIVE!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww ! Thank you! :biggrin: I made it all by myself!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I hear you Andrea! :HistericalSmiley: You already know how much I love that siggy! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Is my sig too big? I would not mind at all if it shrunk, I wanted it smaller anyway, just don't know how to do it.[/B]


I hope you do not mind but I saved your siggy into my computer and was going to resize it for ya. But when I checked the size it was only 400x308 so I think it is OK.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561731
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you soo much.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

> Joe,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly what she said and THANK you for just giving a place to share, ask, brag and learn.
xo
Kelly


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ba da bump


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't have a clue how to "do" or 'fix" the siggies. Dr. Jamie offered to do mine ( for which I am very grateful!!!) but maybe mine are too large and hopefully she can downsize them when she has time if they are.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I don't have a clue how to "do" or 'fix" the siggies. Dr. Jamie offered to do mine ( for which I am very grateful!!!) but maybe mine are too large and hopefully she can downsize them when she has time if they are.[/B]


Terry I did not check them both but did check the first one. It is 400 X 200. So with the other one they should all three be fine. I hope this helps you feel better about it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I don't have a clue how to "do" or 'fix" the siggies. Dr. Jamie offered to do mine ( for which I am very grateful!!!) but maybe mine are too large and hopefully she can downsize them when she has time if they are.[/B]


Terry, your siggy is perfectly fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*please only use font size 4 or below in additional text



this will help users from having to scroll left to right and will help with load times of the page for those on dial up, also if you dont care about seeing the sigs you can turn them off in your userCP



Please do not get upset if I resize the pic myself, generaly i will try to ask but if its very large I may do it to help other users from having to scroll, also sometimes a user may not sign on in a few days, read my PM or dont use the email address they signed up with



any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread





thanks everyone,

Joe*[/QUOTE]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Sending you a PM right now.  Hope my siggy size is ok.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Joe, I don't know a pixel from a pretzel. But if you need to alter or change my sig, please feel free to do so or tell me to. No problems.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 2 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737324


> Joe, I don't know a pixel from a pretzel.[/B]



bwahahahahahaha ~ :rofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If pixels were pretzels all we'd need is the mustard!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks joe


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 2 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737324


> Joe, I don't know a pixel from a pretzel.[/B]


That sounds just like me.  
I'm trying to work on my signature right now. I know it is getting out of hand, so i'm trying to figure a way to get what i want in signature without it being too big.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Joe! I didn't even know about signature sizes!
I thought my siggy pic was too big but when I right clicked on its properties, its only sized at 338 x 459 pixels. So I guess it's fine...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay ... I admit I must be dense. Or, I can't seem to find extra time to figure out some of this stuff. So, I will not be offended if you wish to remove anything from my siggy.  

Well, please try and leave at least one picture there. I mean, I do think Snowball is awfully cute. :wub:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Robin @ Jan 11 2007, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=317595


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 11 2007, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=317582





> Okay mine is smaller now!
> ANDREA~ 319 x 299[/B]


Looks great Andrea! :aktion033: :aktion033: But I have a question. You see how I quoted you, Andrea? Why is there so much space between the quote and what I am posting? I see others quote and there isn't that much space between the quote and the new post.[/B][/QUOTE]
use the backspace key and put the end quote (bracket-slash-quote-bracket) at the end of the typing.
then you can either begin typing right after the end quote or space down to the next line to begin your response.
you can get rid of a lot of blank lines (and other stuff) with the backspace key.
feel free to play around with it and then use the "preview post" button to view what you've done.
when done playing, just hit the back arrow button to blow it all away and not actually post it (if it was just a test and not an actual post).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 2 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737339


> If pixels were pretzels all we'd need is the mustard![/B]



LMFAO ~ Joe, pass the mustard!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

* please only use font size 4 or below in additional text



this will help users from having to scroll left to right and will help with load times of the page for those on dial up, also if you dont care about seeing the sigs you can turn them off in your userCP



Please do not get upset if I resize the pic myself, generaly i will try to ask but if its very large I may do it to help other users from having to scroll, also sometimes a user may not sign on in a few days, read my PM or dont use the email address they signed up with



any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread





thanks everyone,

Joe*[/QUOTE]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

no need to worry here joe ..it took me a year to learn to upload a photo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got a new Mac laptop a few months ago and don't really know how to resize pics and stuff yet. So if mine is too big feel free to change it. Thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok is mine to big??? 
Thanks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797633


> FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.[/B]


When I right click on my Mac, properties isn't there. 
I think I am ok though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797635


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797633





> FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.[/B]


When I right click on my Mac, properties isn't there. 
I think I am ok though 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yours is 320 x 213... not too big at all. :thumbsup: 

I imagine that Macs can show "Properties" but I'm not sure how....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797637


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797635





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797633





> FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.[/B]


When I right click on my Mac, properties isn't there. 
I think I am ok though 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yours is 320 x 213... not too big at all. :thumbsup: 

I imagine that Macs can show "Properties" but I'm not sure how....
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am sure they can. but I don't even want to learn :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I just go on and type and then get off. :biggrin: 
Very confusing for me.. I was happy with my Dell :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please feel free to edit anything you see here. I do not even know who many pixels this is. What the heck is a pixel anyway?
Fix me as you see fit!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 27 2009, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797657


> Please feel free to edit anything you see here. I do not even know who many pixels this is. What the heck is a pixel anyway?
> Fix me as you see fit!![/B]


Yours is fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797635


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797633





> FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.[/B]


When I right click on my Mac, properties isn't there. 
I think I am ok though 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a Mac, too. And, like Andrea, I don't see "Properties."  

So, if my siggy doesn't follow the guidelines ... I'd appreciate if you could please help me. 

I haven't been able to be online much right now, but, I have been hoping to put new pictures of Snowball online soon.  So, I better make sure before I do, that I am doing it right. :yes: 

Thanks in advance, Sher, (or Joe) for your help. I think the siggy is okay ... but, I'm really not sure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine is 500 x 336 - guess I'll work on making a new one.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - my signature has been removed completely. Was it too big, or breaking guidelines in some other way?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 27 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797704


> Wow - my signature has been removed completely. Was it too big?[/B]


I didn't and I don't think Joe did because the link is still there from Image Cave. When we delete a siggy it totally removes it. There is no "x" or little image box at all. And as far as I know, we aren't removing them... just possibly resizing.

I see that mine is gone, too!! I'm on Image Cave, also. The Image Cave site appears to be down. So I bet a lot of siggies are gone now but will be back when Image Cave gets back up.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, thanks. 
I didn't delete it, either. For some reason I cannot access imagecave ... maybe it all has to do with something going on with their site.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 27 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797710


> OK, thanks.
> I didn't delete it, either. For some reason I cannot access imagecave ... maybe it all has to do with something going on with their site. [/B]


Ooops I went back to add that about the site being down as you were posting! Yep, that is the problem for sure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 27 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797697


> Mine is 500 x 336 - guess I'll work on making a new one.[/B]


Pat, you are just barely over the suggested size. I think you're fine. There are siggies much larger than yours that need to be fixed!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jun 27 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797674


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797635





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797633





> FYI... you can right click on your siggy and then choose "Properties". You can see the size in of your siggy in "Dimensions" in the pop up that comes up. If you are within the 600 wide x 300 tall size guidelines given by Joe, you're fine.[/B]


When I right click on my Mac, properties isn't there. 
I think I am ok though 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a Mac, too. And, like Andrea, I don't see "Properties."  

So, if my siggy doesn't follow the guidelines ... I'd appreciate if you could please help me. 

I haven't been able to be online much right now, but, I have been hoping to put new pictures of Snowball online soon.  So, I better make sure before I do, that I am doing it right. :yes: 

Thanks in advance, Sher, (or Joe) for your help. I think the siggy is okay ... but, I'm really not sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yours is 280x254 and is just fine.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797714


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 27 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797697





> Mine is 500 x 336 - guess I'll work on making a new one.[/B]


Pat, you are just barely over the suggested size. I think you're fine. There are siggies much larger than yours that need to be fixed!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mine's a bit over the limit, since I added Lulu. This is why I haven't added Bianca yet. 

I'm going to send Heini new pics, have her make them all smaller, and include my Bianca, as
I was planning on adopting her, just before she passed. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HOPE MINE IS OK .IF NOT I WILL HAVE TO HAVE SOMEONE FIX IT


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 27 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797728


> I HOPE MINE IS OK .IF NOT I WILL HAVE TO HAVE SOMEONE FIX IT[/B]


It's a bit too tall. A horizonal shape is best so people don't have a lot of scolling to get past your siggy to the next post. Yours is 378 wide which is fine but it is 500 tall!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 27 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797725


> Mine's a bit over the limit, since I added Lulu. This is why I haven't added Bianca yet.
> 
> I'm going to send Heini new pics, have her make them all smaller, and include my Bianca, as
> I was planning on adopting her, just before she passed. :wub:[/B]



Bianca definitely needs to be included!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for letting us know on the new rules . .I think mine is way too small and would like to take advantage of the new size, but don't have time to play with it :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm thinking "if it takes up more than 1/3 of your screen.... it's too darn big!" arty:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jun 28 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797842


> i'm thinking "if it takes up more than 1/3 of your screen.... it's too darn big!" arty:[/B]


LOL ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I've soooo missed you, Ann Marie. How's my Butterbutt? I love her so ~ :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

If someone can help me out i would appreciate it .My friend came over to put Baci's pic up .i do not know how to shrink the pic .


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Update...I figured it out!! Thanks for posting the resize web site!!



I know my siggy is large. I too have a Mac and although I tried (and tried, and tried, and tried!!!!), I could not figure out how to resize my pics. If it is possible to do it on your end, please feel free to make it the appropriate size. TIA B)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797883


> If someone can help me out i would appreciate it .My friend came over to put Baci's pic up .i do not know how to shrink the pic .[/B]


http://www.resize2mail.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797905


> QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797883





> If someone can help me out i would appreciate it .My friend came over to put Baci's pic up .i do not know how to shrink the pic .[/B]


http://www.resize2mail.com/ :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I might as well be reading a different language :smheat: i meant can someone do it for me on the site .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797931


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797905





> QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797883





> If someone can help me out i would appreciate it .My friend came over to put Baci's pic up .i do not know how to shrink the pic .[/B]


http://www.resize2mail.com/ :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I might as well be reading a different language :smheat: i meant can someone do it for me on the site .
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you mean? You just pick the size and it goes straight to you computer than you pick the picture , wait for it to be done, right click and save it , then go to SM and put it in your siggy.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is the picture, I don't know if it's to small for your liking? I can make it bigger?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

> Here is the picture, I don't know if it's to small for your liking? I can make it bigger
> 
> Thanks so much!!! if not to much of a problem just a tinch bigger


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797956


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797950





> Here is the picture, I don't know if it's to small for your liking? I can make it bigger?[/B]


Thanks so much!!! if not to much of a problem just a tinch bigger 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did this on my computer .. there is a little more leeway than the resize2mail site. I made it the maximum suggested height.

[attachment=54438:BACIBLUE..._smaller.jpg]


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798039


> QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797956





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797950





> Here is the picture, I don't know if it's to small for your liking? I can make it bigger?[/B]


Thanks so much!!! if not to much of a problem just a tinch bigger  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did this on my computer .. there is a little more leeway than the resize2mail site. I made it the maximum suggested height.

[attachment=54438:BACIBLUE..._smaller.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe this will help... 

[attachment=54441:siggy_size.jpg]


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798045


> Maybe this will help...
> [attachment=54441:siggy_size.jpg][/B]


I can see the size i do not know how to take the pic i have and change it so unless someone can either fix mine the size that is acceptable i don't know how to do it myself .Would you be able to just do it for me .


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My neighbor is coming over to see if she can resize it for me. i need computer lessons :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798057


> My neighbor is coming over to see if she can resize it for me. i need computer lessons :smheat:[/B]


I already resized it. :smilie_tischkante: Just right click and save it to your computer. It's done.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

testing


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Thanks to my neighbor Stacy who did Baci's new siggy and did the sizing she also had a hard time so i didn't feel like a total dummy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798065


> QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798057





> My neighbor is coming over to see if she can resize it for me. i need computer lessons :smheat:[/B]


I already resized it. :smilie_tischkante: Just right click and save it to your computer. It's done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Im sorry I just read this.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798077


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798065





> QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798057





> My neighbor is coming over to see if she can resize it for me. i need computer lessons :smheat:[/B]


I already resized it. :smilie_tischkante: Just right click and save it to your computer. It's done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Im sorry I just read this.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Baci looks SO adorable!! Love your new siggy :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a feeling I maybe over the size limit with my current siggy! :brownbag: I use photobucket and always have a hard time adjusting the size. Please let me know if mine is too big!! Feel free to adjust or let me know how to resize it. I'm not very good at it! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried to resize mine - I think I did ok.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mine was too tall so i fixed it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 28 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798075


> :chili: :chili: :chili: Thanks to my neighbor Stacy who did Baci's new siggy and did the sizing she also had a hard time so i didn't feel like a total dummy.[/B]


She did a great job!! Cute siggy!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Since we are on the topic of siggys....just want to say THANK YOU TO DR. JAIMIE for making my new totally adorable siggy!!!!!!!!!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree - it's really cute!!!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

If mine is too big you can fix it. It took me forever to figure out how to put one on here so I'm not sure how to do it smaller.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 1 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799677


> If mine is too big you can fix it. It took me forever to figure out how to put one on here so I'm not sure how to do it smaller.[/B]


I made it smaller for you. This is the max suggested height. Right click on it to save it. I'll Pm you, also.

[attachment=54832isney20...s231_1_a.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Would someone please help me out here...In my attempt to make Star's pic smaller I have managed to get it HUGE :shocked: - please fix this so I am compliant with the set parameters. Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 10 2009, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803582


> Would someone please help me out here...In my attempt to make Star's pic smaller I have managed to get it HUGE :shocked: - please fix this so I am compliant with the set parameters. Thanks! [/B]


Here it is ... I cropped it a little and worked on the contrast and sharpening ... You'll need to save it to your computer, etc. This is the maximum recommended height.

[attachment=54856:star.jpg]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Sher,
I don't know if mine is too big. If it is, I need some help. I can shrink the photo, but I have trouble with the Photobucket part. It sure would be
nice if we could upload directly from the browser, the way we can in a post. (Hint, hint) The siggie seems to be a big hassle for a lot of members!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's just a tad over Dorothy,I'll shrink it if you like,but I think a tad over isn't going to bother anyone.Soon be time for some new ones anyway.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 12 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804339


> It's just a tad over Dorothy,I'll shrink it if you like,but I think a tad over isn't going to bother anyone.Soon be time for some new ones anyway. [/B]


I think since it is shorter than the recommended size and maybe 5% over ... And she doesn't have a zillion tickers, etc. or banners with her siggy so it should be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

i know mine was deemed to be OK back when this first was addressed.... not sure if the requirements have changed. Since Dr. Jamie did mine I don't have a clue how to fix it. If it's too big I'll see if she can fix it for me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 13 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804698


> i know mine was deemed to be OK back when this first was addressed.... not sure if the requirements have changed. Since Dr. Jamie did mine I don't have a clue how to fix it. If it's too big I'll see if she can fix it for me.[/B]


Terry, yours is fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 12 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804339


> It's just a tad over Dorothy,I'll shrink it if you like,but I think a tad over isn't going to bother anyone.Soon be time for some new ones anyway. [/B]


Thanks, Sue - I can make the picture as small as I want - I just can't get it from Photobucket to where it belongs. If you can do that, it would be
great - or wait until we (get that "we"?) do a new one.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 12 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804351


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 12 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804339





> It's just a tad over Dorothy,I'll shrink it if you like,but I think a tad over isn't going to bother anyone.Soon be time for some new ones anyway. [/B]


I think since it is shorter than the recommended size and maybe 5% over ... And she doesn't have a zillion tickers, etc. or banners with her siggy so it should be fine. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Sher!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 13 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804811


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 12 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804351





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jul 12 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804339





> It's just a tad over Dorothy,I'll shrink it if you like,but I think a tad over isn't going to bother anyone.Soon be time for some new ones anyway. [/B]


I think since it is shorter than the recommended size and maybe 5% over ... And she doesn't have a zillion tickers, etc. or banners with her siggy so it should be fine. :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Sher!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dorothy, your's was fine. Now where did it go? LOL

I need my "Bon Bon" fix!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, I am challenged. HOW do you reduce the size of your photo siggy 'cause I am sure I am breaking the rules here :shocked:


----------



## NAS (Jul 20, 2009)

I am new to this forum. We owned a Maltese for 9 1/2 years, this past Jan. he passed away. I have missed him everyday since. I am still laughing & thinking of all the things he did. I would like to purchase a Petite Maltese this time. I have been on the internet for a week now trying to find a breeder we could trust. We live in MA & was thinking about going to the one in Brooklyn, NY . After I read what all of you had to say I guess we will not be going there. Does anyone out there know of a breeder in MA for Petite Maltese???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (NAS @ Jul 20 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807792


> I am new to this forum. We owned a Maltese for 9 1/2 years, this past Jan. he passed away. I have missed him everyday since. I am still laughing & thinking of all the things he did. I would like to purchase a Petite Maltese this time. I have been on the internet for a week now trying to find a breeder we could trust. We live in MA & was thinking about going to the one in Brooklyn, NY . After I read what all of you had to say I guess we will not be going there. Does anyone out there know of a breeder in MA for Petite Maltese???[/B]



Hi! This is the wrong place to post your question. Please start a new thread in the "Introduce Yourself" or "Breeders" topics.

Good luck!

PS - there's really no such thing as a Petite Maltese. They come in one size. Steer clear of anyone trying to sell you a petite or teacup Maltese.


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Jan 10 2007, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=317060


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2007, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=317055





> Yep, the siggies are getting out of control again. Many times it's not fair to the Original Poster, as many will not finish reading the thread if another poster has replied with a siggy so HUGE, that you have to scroll from left to right throughout the entire thread.
> 
> I've also noticed, instead of a siggy, some posters are attaching huge pics directly into their replies. If you quote that reply, then the huge pic shows up on your quote. If someone quotes your quote to that reply, the pic continues to show up. It's hard to find the replys through all of the huge pics and siggies.[/B]


I know what you mean, Debbie!! [attachment=18142:attachment]

You can remove the picture from your reply by just deleting the link or the attachment ID from the quoted area. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
oh I am trying to figure this out. Feel Free to 'fix' anything I do wrong and thanks! Now i clicked on choose file and how do I regulate or know the size its going to be??[attachment=55431:IMG_1156.JPG]


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

Joe,



I couldn't post any pictures either. Don't understand signatures either.



Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 31 2006, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=280893


> I know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe.does this mean that I have been deleted as a member since I have been away so long. I hope not.

Jackie Musante/Maltese Adora-Belle


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Maltese Adora-Belle @ Nov 30 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856379


> QUOTE (Joe @ Oct 31 2006, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=280893





> I know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe.does this mean that I have been deleted as a member since I have been away so long. I hope not.

Jackie Musante/Maltese Adora-Belle
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww No it doesn't mean that. I see your post so I don't think your deleted :blink:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Bumping this up because after the conversion, we've been noticing some pretty pretty large images in the user's signatures.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Please note that I will be keeping an eye out for images in signatures next week and if it's still too large, I will send you a PM as a friendly reminder to correct it.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I know mine is too large - Sher resized it for me last summer, and refined the image. You can send me a PM to correct it, but I still don't know how, so if you'd like to resize it to the allowable max, and refine the image that would be GREAT!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*How about this resized image?*



Starsmom said:


> I know mine is too large - Sher resized it for me last summer, and refined the image. You can send me a PM to correct it, but I still don't know how, so if you'd like to resize it to the allowable max, and refine the image that would be GREAT!


You need to upload it into your own computer so you have a permanent copy.:blink:


----------

